# Jumping and Barrel Racing Together??



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I plan on Barrel Racing my mare, as well as learning to jump with her. Ray and Stephanie (previous owners) said that she has a lot of speed if you want her to go fast, so she is great for me. If I am training to do barrels, can she be learning jumping at the same time? Or should I master one before the other without mixing it up. I know that they are completely different disciplines, but the both sound really fun  So, I might have a trail/rodeo/jumper horse soon. Great 

Please do not tell me that I need a trainer, 
don't tell me that I need to get lessons. 
Thank you.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Well - how do you plan to learn if you don't take lessons?


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a friend that is barrel racing. She is really good and is going to help me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You might be able to run patterns, sloppily, and jump, sloppily, but without proper training you'll never be able to do either discipline correctly.

Your _horse_ deserves a rider who has proper training because_ she'll_ be the one to suffer from bad riding, not you.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

So how do you plan to learn to jump then?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I believe training for both at the same time would be good for your horse. Learning only barrels can be monotonous. In order to jump, you must learn some basic dressage principals. Dressage will benefit any horse and rider pair and give you better control no matter what sports you pursue. 

You must, however, kind a good trainer to teach you each of these skills. If your friend is a good barrel racer and capable of teaching, you're half way there. Now, find a good jumping instructor. Jumping is tough to learn and trying without a coach is a recipe for disaster. Both sports are dangerous and require a sound instructor, especially with a horse whom is inexperienced with these types of riding.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

^This. I've just taken on a mare who used to compete in BSJA but hasn't for a few years and myself and the owner have a lot of work to if we want to entertain the idea of her beginning to jump again since her flatwork needs a lot of work first and this is a mare who already knows her job and was bred for it. I was taught how to jump and you need to learn, it's alright to think it's only popping a horse over a fence but you need to know when to release, how to sit a jump, how to set your horse up for jump and lots more. Get lessons from a trainer who knows what they're doing for Gracie's sake.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I won't say get a trainer and lessons  
I will say, how well you do at either discipline will be directly proportionate to how honest you are with yourself. 
If you can't/won't be using a trainer, you should REALLY pay attention to the feedback your horse gives you. You should videotape your rides, and invite more experienced people to offer feedback and suggestions. Ride with mirrors set up so you can see yourself.
Above all, don't hurry. If you skip basics, you will not succeed. Plan on investing months and months of daily work with your horse, each day reviewing and building upon the work you did the day before. 
All things worth doing take time and hard work. There are very good riders who are self taught. They get very good by being their own worst critic, and TRULY learning from their mistakes.
Jumping and bearrel racing can certainly be learned simultaneously. Start small.
Go slow.
DO NOT burn your horse out. She will hate working for you if you mindlessly zip around barrel after barrel and gallop over endless jumps.
Solid foundations for both those sports will be built simply by riding. When your horse moves lightly and instantly off of your legs and seat, and shortens or lengthens their stide on command, you can expect to be succesful.
Don't rush things. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^

I know if you don't want lessons, you aren't going to take them based on anything I say. If you go the lesson-less route, this is good advice. Trot jumps until you're sick of it! Go nice and slow and easy around those barrels untill you want to pull your hair out! Fast is fine, but accurately is everything. It's hard to go too slow.

Video is a life saver! I've been without a trainer for a few months now and have taped myself over and over again to try and improve.


----------



## GraciesMom (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you payette  I already have a video camera and my friends who have rode for ages ae going to watch me and help out with the training.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think you can do both. my friend runs barrels at pro rodeos & just started eventing with one of her horses =]


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

payette said:


> I will say, how well you do at either discipline will be directly proportionate to how honest you are with yourself.


Terrific advice!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

gypsygirl said:


> i think you can do both. my friend runs barrels at pro rodeos & just started eventing with one of her horses =]


Same horse?


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

It can be done, but only on a well trained horse, especially if they have a good background in basic dressage movements. Riding english properly will make you a better rider overall. That's how I ended up riding the hunt seaters - my dad was a barrel trainer (numerous top horses) and he, along with another trainer that he respected, believed that putting somebody in an English saddle and being taught how to ride in it properly will teach you better balance, softer hands, and how to use your legs and your seat more effectively than they would be able to while teaching you how to run barrels. Basically a way to learn good horsemanship.

One particular example comes to mind. A QH back in the 90s that won numerous AQHA world championships in Open Jumping, Ack Bar. He was a retired barrel horse - didn't do both at the same time, but was fully trained in both. The barrel racing helped him out tremendously in the jump offs because he could make turns between jumps that other horses couldn't even attempt. Jump offs weren't even close with him. But he didn't do both at the same time to my knowledge.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

mls said:


> Same horse?


yes

she has multiple horses, they all run barrels, but she is eventing with one of them as well - just at the lower levels. shes a very good rider, stronger in western than english. she is taking jumping lessons & working very hard at both disciplines.


----------

